# Lapiz Blue Mk7 Golf R vs CarPro's Finest & Reload - New Car Detail



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hi people! Thanks for looking in on another detailing thread! Thought i'd best grab some images of this one as I knew the paint transform with a decent detail. Not much of a write up, you've seen it all before!

A friend called in a big favour for this one, the R itself was in decent condition as the dealer was told not touch it except for removing the protection materials.

Sadly they tried to remove some residue a bit harshly on the n/s 1/4 panel. It was nothing too bad but did leave some marring. Also a decent scratch on the o/s above the petrol flap required removal. The roof had some light marks from the cover flapping about at the dealer also which isn't so good and could have caused some deeper damage.

Enjoy!

IMG_20150426_085632

IMG_20150426_085606

20150426_091543 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_102123 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_091551 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_091601 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_091613 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_091630 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_091959 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_092152 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_093001 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_093328 by gally.., on Flickr

Usual wash process, Bilt Hamber autofoam used on this occasion in between TarX/claying and then IronX, pretty much zero tar so no images of melting tar like last week!

20150426_094414 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_101158 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_101736 by gally.., on Flickr

Rolled inside for some air and towel drying where required, masked up and polished using the Blue 3M combo and trusty Milwaukee.
3M combo was perfect on this, preserving new car clearcoat whilst nipping out imperfections and leaving fantastic gloss levels. It's the only polish i'd probably use over the Menzerna range on the rotary.

20150426_115305 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_115715 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_115750 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_115803 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_120122 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_121136 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_121206 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_121216 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_122109 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_122117 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_140821 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_140835 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_142343 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_142352 by gally.., on Flickr

The owner only had one request, the LSP had to be really strong, lasting, and be easy cleaning, there was CQUK... being me and seeing the finish on my Black Saab I had to have the best... (bought on the detailing black market) 

20150426_151833 by gally.., on Flickr

Double "IPA" wipedown using Spies Hecker 7010 panel wipe and workshop at a decent temperature for application, mask etc looked out as usual! Gloss enhanced to impressive levels, you can see during application how it darkens the finish. Truly leaves a stunning finish.

Consistently checked throughout for any smearing etc, with enough decent/correct MFs and plenty of time panel by panel it's a great product to work with, i'll admit I hate using it in comparison to CQUK because I know what happens when you do mess up!

Left for an hour and given 2 coats of undiluted Reload, I was tempted to dilute but I wanted the best finish and protection and we don't have the luxury of leaving the car inside for 12/24 hours, and we stay in Scotland, it rains every 5 minutes (as you'll see!).

Tyres/arches dressed outside to avoid picking up extra dirt. CarPro perl and megs endurance with a spray of perl (great combo) on the tyres. Looking to try a glossy durable tyre dressing soon, just waiting on delivery of a sample and i'll get testing, really really interested to see how they compare with my favourite megs.

Afters...

20150426_161714 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_161724 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_161749 by gally.., on Flickr

Sun was shining... then hailstones came.... then the sun came back out. Diluted reload used to remove some water spots post pictures...

20150426_163714 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_163742 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_163806 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_163817 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_163830 by gally.., on Flickr

Didn't someone once tell me sealants don't bead...

20150426_163854 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_163930 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_164027 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_164138 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_165343 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_165415 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_165455 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_165513 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_165529 by gally.., on Flickr

20150426_165444 by gally.., on Flickr

Thanks for looking again people. Really appreciate any comments and criticism.

Cars like this remind me what a fantastic hobby this can at times.


----------



## yzfr1 (Oct 2, 2012)

That's one pretty car. Stunning finish!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## Dodohead (Oct 28, 2011)

Super finish on a beautiful car. Great work......


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh my god that is stunning!!


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow:argie:


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

That should be illegal !!!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Great work


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Fantastic finish, great depth.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautifully done


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice work, Kevin! Great pictures as always.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, absolutely stunning. Tremendous work!

That's the same spec I would order if I was going to upgrade from my GTI... 3-Door, 19" wheels, THAT blue... Gorgeous!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Brilliant as always Kev. When you doing mine?


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

nice!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Best colour


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Absolutely stunning results mate, superb Golf with the protection and treatment it deserves.
With the tires do you use megs endurance then go over it with perl as I have both of these and I am interested on your thoughts. Regards and thanks for posting


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again guys, really appreciate the comments. I don't mind helping friends when you get results like this.



jamie crookston said:


> Brilliant as always Kev. When you doing mine?


Haha, you're not far of this standard mate! Although your one is Black!


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

wow epic finish well done ,matey


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Terrific finish and a beautiful colour on these, my favourite :argie:

You mentioned the Tyre combo of Megs with a cover of CarPro Perl on the top? Is this to improve gloss/shine, or endurance, or both?

Will also be watching for your new sample review of tyre coating you mentioned at the end..

Many thanks for sharing - awesome work :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks fanastic 

Have you Sat Nav in your R? If so is it worth buying?


----------



## oreA (Nov 25, 2014)

gally said:


> Usual wash process, Bilt Hamber autofoam used on this occasion in between TarX/claying and then IronX......


I note that you mentioned in your post TarX/claying, then IronX. Is this the usual order of things, or is it a personal preference, or does it not matter?

My car is coming up to a year old now, and it really needs decontaminating and a good deep clean, but I'm apprehensive about causing damage.

Anyway, nice job! (even though I don't feel qualified to say  ),beautiful pics, lovely car, great colour! Makes my flat white paint look utterly boring :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stu Mac said:


> Absolutely stunning results mate, superb Golf with the protection and treatment it deserves.
> With the tires do you use megs endurance then go over it with perl as I have both of these and I am interested on your thoughts. Regards and thanks for posting


I give the applicator (half german applicator) a spray of perl and then megs. Helps it spread so much nicer and leave a cracking finish.

My applicator last about 2 years roughly so it's constantly loaded with product all ready on every use.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, your going to have to clean the inside of the wheels every time you've been out in it being so visible through the spoke though. Its actually one of the nicest vw colour I think they have at the min.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

SBM said:


> Terrific finish and a beautiful colour on these, my favourite :argie:
> 
> You mentioned the Tyre combo of Megs with a cover of CarPro Perl on the top? Is this to improve gloss/shine, or endurance, or both?
> 
> ...


It's actually just for out and out finish, it coats much better as Megs is obviously a tad thicker.

Looking forward to comparing these durable tyre coatings. I like a glossy finish.



oreA said:


> I note that you mentioned in your post TarX/claying, then IronX. Is this the usual order of things, or is it a personal preference, or does it not matter?
> 
> My car is coming up to a year old now, and it really needs decontaminating and a good deep clean, but I'm apprehensive about causing damage.
> 
> Anyway, nice job! (even though I don't feel qualified to say  ),beautiful pics, lovely car, great colour! Makes my flat white paint look utterly boring :lol:


Depending on condition I sometimes double hit with Tar Remover (TarX) then IX then clay, I think I got them mixed up in the write up, claying is always last really as you don't want to be dragging anything over the paintwork.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Absolutely stunning! Lovely colour!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Terrible job on that car. Bang average.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Terrible job on that car. Bang average.


Haha! Thanks as always Stu!


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

I really do like these mk7 R's. Beautiful finish on it too!


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

lovely finish that mate. still got the puma bud?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Lovely.

Blue blue blue.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Simply stunning car and finish


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning work as always


----------



## lil_rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Stunning work! That colour is beautiful!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again for the comments guys. Colour is one of the most rewarding I've worked on.


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks amazing! I should hopefully take delivery of my Golf R in lapiz blue early September, I will be over the moon if it looks that good!!


----------

